# Wire dispenser



## zadiac

I'm gonna order me one of these. I think it's brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Another must have for the vape box! Where are you going to order from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Not sure. still searching. The one on ebay is out of stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

It's available here http://www.askari-hunting.co.uk/pages/productPage.jsf?productid=hunting/stonfo-tippet-dispenser

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn

nice!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Arthster

That is seriously awesome...


----------



## Daniel

group buy ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt

The cheap and nasty. I was busy making something similar out of wood.







http://www.amazon.com/Plano-1084-Line-Spool-Box/dp/B00F0XYRE2


----------



## BigAnt

The local option not bad at R200.
http://www.fishingstore.co.za/plano-line-spool-box-1084/

Or for R70 but not sure about the price.
http://www.outdooroutfitters.co.za/1992/plano 1084-01 line spool box.aspx


----------



## Arthster

Im thinking of taking a drive into town tomorrow, ill go to the local fishing shop in Woodmead and see if they have other options. I will report back on my findings of my scouting mission upon my return.


----------



## zadiac

That one looks too big. I'm more for the first one. Def gonna get me that one.


----------

